# Colubrids > Hognose >  2011 Conda het for Drama

## geckobabies

We hatched out our first Anaconda Hognose ever last night.. it took him just over 24 hours to pip and emerge.

I would show you his pretty partial stripe.. but once he saw the camera he had to put on a show!

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-26-2011),_Shadera_ (08-24-2011),_Wh00h0069_ (07-26-2011)

----------


## GoFride

Absolutely adorable! Did he peek his little eye around to see if the camera was still there?

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-12-2011),mark and marley (07-20-2011)

----------


## modean02

He gets my nod for an Oscar!!!

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-12-2011)

----------


## BoaFreak

thats just awesome!!!!!  :Good Job:

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-12-2011)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

That has to be the best thing about hoggies! How cute!

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-12-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

Cool shot! Great looking snake  :Good Job: 

Regards,

B

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-12-2011)

----------


## mainbutter

Great stuff!  I'm still hoping that I can get a clutch from this season, first attempt ever at breeding hoggies.  Anacondas are in my future, please keep up the production so that I may be able to afford one in a few years  :Very Happy:

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-12-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 2011 Conda het for Drama :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Great Picture  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  That really talented little worm You have there  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-12-2011)

----------


## lk_holla

lol thats so cute! if you didn't say otherwise I would have been effectively deceived!

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-12-2011)

----------


## JayyPastel24

Wow I never even heard of an anaconda hognose it wud b nice to see it grown up

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-12-2011)

----------


## geckobabies

lol thanks everyone!  :Smile:   I will post a normal photo once he sheds out and eats.  No encores for this little guy!

----------


## geckobabies

> Absolutely adorable! Did he peek his little eye around to see if the camera was still there?


lol yes.. after the photo he stuck his tongue out for about ten seconds decided things were better and closed his mouth and stayed upside down for about another ten seconds then turned over and decided life was okay for the moment lol.  




> Great stuff!  I'm still hoping that I can get a clutch from this season, first attempt ever at breeding hoggies.  Anacondas are in my future, please keep up the production so that I may be able to afford one in a few years


lol I am trying  :Smile:   They are too cute I might keep them all though so I might not help you too much!  Goodluck getting a clutch!

----------


## Melody

:ROFL:  ahaha i just LOVE hognose. Beautiful

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-12-2011)

----------


## geckobabies

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Els

Great picture, you just made me laugh. What a cute hognose  :Smile: 

Greetz Els

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-19-2011)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Emilio

Great pic very nice hog I gotta get a pair of hoggies they are amazing.

droid!!!!

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-20-2011)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks!  You DEF need a pair of hogs!

----------


## mark and marley

het for drama!hahahahaha :ROFL: 
cute lil guy/gal.
anaconda hognose hybrid??? :Confused:

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-21-2011)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Lol no!!! Is a hognose but it's the morph which is called anaconda.  :Smile:

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-21-2011)

----------


## Sama

Lol, cute little brat, do get a picture of the top side at some point. I might actually be getting a hognose this year, Jonathan thinks they are cute = ).

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-21-2011)

----------


## mark and marley

> Lol no!!! Is a hognose but it's the morph which is called anaconda.


thanks i was like, IMPOSSIBLE!

----------


## geckobabies

> Lol, cute little brat, do get a picture of the top side at some point. I might actually be getting a hognose this year, Jonathan thinks they are cute = ).


Thanks!  Will do  :Smile:   He's ate twice so far and should be ready for another photo shoot!  




> thanks i was like, IMPOSSIBLE!


lol  :Smile:   Don't underestimate these guys!

----------


## geckobabies

Here's the little guy today... decided no drama shots  :Smile:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-26-2011)

----------


## GoFride

What a handsome, handsome boy! I see he's on his best behavior today. He's looking oh so very dignified and cooperative for such a youngstah  :Very Happy:

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-26-2011)

----------


## geckobabies

lol thank you.. he was rewarded with another delicious pinky after the photo shoot.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

SO ADORABLE! Congratz!! :Very Happy:

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-26-2011)

----------


## geckobabies

Thank you!

----------


## geckobabies

So here is an updated photo from tonight.. we named him Snickers.  He's a total pig on f/t unscented pinkies.  He would eat every day if I offered it.  His colors are really starting to lighten already.

----------

_se7en_ (03-14-2017)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

He's gorgeous! You can really see where the name anaconda comes from. Looks kinda like a mini yellow!

----------

_geckobabies_ (08-29-2011)

----------


## geckobabies

lol thanks!  He acts more like a Great White shark when he smells the food.  He opens his mouth and lunges across the tote with his mouth wide open hoping for a strike.

----------

